# White Oak Hunting Club - Burke County



## godeep 85 (Jul 13, 2018)

We have a few openings for the upcoming 2018/19 deer season.  WE are looking for family oriented hunters who care about ethics, respect of others, and what we have been blessed with to hunt. 650.00 per member.

This is a sweet property with nice mature bucks, a good population of turkey, good population of quail, and a pond for waterfowl hunting.  The property is 564 acres segregated within 4 parts to from Hard oaks, planted pines, open fields, and a creek bottom with a nice power line running through a good portion of it.  There is a large farm track that butts up against the land with corn crops every other year that keeps our deer populations a little higher since there is such an abundance of food and cover for them. Not to mention there are a ton of Persimmon, a variety of acorns, plums, food plots, etc...  Average 10-11 hunters.

Standard GA rules for the South however guest harvests do count towards your numbers.  WE don't have a lot of rules for the club, but we do have them to help govern and provide the respect and space we need to be able to enjoy the land and have fun doing it with our kids and loved ones.

There is not an official campsite, there is a spot, so it is primitive with no electric or water.

Here are few pic of the property and a couple of mature bucks, 8 points, and a 7 point (185+ lbs) and a doe sunning in one of the dove/quail fields.  More Pics to come of other mature deer...

email me at: mmetz777@yahoo.com


----------



## mcfsf33 (Jul 18, 2018)

What part of the county? How many acres?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 18, 2018)

how many acres is the club?


----------



## godeep 85 (Jul 19, 2018)

564 acres and it is in the north side of the county.


----------



## need2hunt1967 (Sep 10, 2018)

do you still have openings


----------



## 123whitetail (Oct 29, 2018)

do you think you will have any available slots next year?


----------

